# Apple TV ou pas ?...



## Lou Papet (10 Janvier 2009)

Jai bien envie de faire le pas qui me manque pour acheter une Apple TV.
Sur la toile, on trouve tout et son contraire jespère donc trouver les réponses ici.
Jai un G4 PPC Tournesol 10.4.11 et jaimerai bien le relier à ma télé via Apple TV ou, visionner sur ma TV le contenu du disque dur de lApple TV;
Pourriez-vous me donner les + et les - de cet appareil qui na pas très bonne presse. Je ne suis pas un "bidouilleur" je nai donc pas lintention de modifier les règles imposées par Cupertino.
Sauf, peut-être, en utilisant "atv loader", mais je narrive pas a savoir sil est compatible Mac PPC et je ne trouve pas de critiques à son sujet car je ne parle pas Anglais...
Merci
Adishatz


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

les premiers points qui me viennent à l'esprit sont :

*en +*
- c'est tout de meme la classe (design, faible encombrement, pas d'alim exterieure)
- la synchro itunes / iphoto (on s'occupe de rien) partage de librairie itunes en lecture
- la qualité de l'interface (IHM / telecommande)
- la présentation de la musique sur l'écran TV et les diaporamas
- les sorties num/ana
- le store (surtout si on se localise US...)

*en -*
- pas de recherche par artiste album etc...
- pas de services types météo, finance etc... perso ca m'agace ( excepté youtube)
- jumelage unique avec 1 seul mac
- le partage propriétaire pour le couple itunes sur un mac avec un apple TV (exit l'utilisation d'un NAS type synology)
- pas de reconnaissance de type upgnp
- pas d'utilisation de l'usb (impossibilité d'y connecter un DD ext, un DVDROM ext)
- peu de format vidéo reconnus (hors MPG1,2 et 4 pas de Divx...) mais cela ne me gene vraiment pas.
- pas de gestion des radios et de la TV (un tuner ca aurait été cool tout de meme...)


----------



## Lou Papet (14 Janvier 2009)

Super analyse !
Quelques points de détails :
- "la synchro iphoto (on s'occupe de rien)" Je gère une dizaine de photothèques par lintermédiaire de "iPhoto Buddy" qui est un utilitaire tierce. Je pense quil ne doit donc pas être pris en compte...
Une seule bibliothèque pour autant dalbums me semble lourd à gérer à moins que lon puisse la sauvegarder sur ATV et la gérer directement depuis ce boîtier Apple ?
- La musique ne mintéresse pas, pour ce qui est de la vidéo, est-ce que le format AVI .MOV MPEG sont pris en charge ?
- Faut-il passer obligatoirement par iTunes pour envoyer les vidéos et les photos (?) sur ATV ?
- Pour le transfert entre mon Tournesol PPC G4 et ATV, cela peut-il se faire par une liaison filaire ?
Merci encore et bonne soirée
Adishatz


----------



## ipascm (15 Janvier 2009)

Quelques points de détails :
- "la synchro iphoto (on s'occupe de rien)" Je gère une dizaine de photothèques par lintermédiaire de "iPhoto Buddy" qui est un utilitaire tierce. Je pense quil ne doit donc pas être pris en compte...

pour la gestion de iphoto buddy, je ne sais pas malheureusement, d'après ce que je vois concernant iphoto buddy, j'ai bien peur que non, tu testes et tu nous donnes l'info ou la confirmation?

Une seule bibliothèque pour autant dalbums me semble lourd à gérer à moins que lon puisse la sauvegarder sur ATV et la gérer directement depuis ce boîtier Apple ?

on ne sauvegarde pas sur l'appleTV, on synchronise (pas de glissé-déposé de ton mac ver l'appleTV) 
Pour la sauvegarde, je te conseille une time Capsule avec time machine... Donc on ne pas la gerer depuis l'apple TV

- La musique ne mintéresse pas, pour ce qui est de la vidéo, est-ce que le format AVI .MOV MPEG sont pris en charge ?

MOV : ca dépends,
MPEG : 1,2,4
AVi : n'est pas un format mais un conteneur donc prend en compte ceux listés ci-dessus si ils sont disponibles en avi (remarque : pas de divx et consors encapsulé dans un avi si telle était ta question-> conversion nécéssaire)

- Faut-il passer obligatoirement par iTunes pour envoyer les vidéos et les photos (?) sur ATV ?

la réponse est oui pour la version officielle, non pour l'ATV creator

- Pour le transfert entre mon Tournesol PPC G4 et ATV, cela peut-il se faire par une liaison filaire ?

évidemment, port Ethernet dispo sur l'apple TV, mais en wifi G et N ca passe plutot bien, evidemment, la synchro, ca prend du temps (surtout si c'est pour une 160Go et que ta blibliothèque est importante


----------



## Lou Papet (15 Janvier 2009)

Merci encore et toujours pour lexcellence de tes réponses.
Je ne vais pas, pour linstant, faire ce dernier pas car je me suis aperçu quATV a disparu de chez Apple.fr.
De là à en déduire quil va y avoir du nouveau...
Merci pour lensemble de tes posts.
Adishatz


----------



## Lou Papet (15 Janvier 2009)

Mal cherché, elle y est toujours, mais je vais tout de même attendre...
Adishatz


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

ok, tiens nous au courant


----------



## Lou Papet (22 Janvier 2009)

En attendant, jai essayé la solution VGA :

Tournesol PPC G4 Tiger, TV HD Sony reliés par un Cordon VGA blindé de 5m + ferrites, doublé dun cordon audio.

Résultat des courses :

1 Vidéo : 
- Écran de TV 57 X 32,5 Dimension de limage 43 X 18 cest mieux que rien mais ça fait un peu perdu au milieu de lécran.
- Pour faciliter la vision, nécessité dafficher un fond décran totalement noir. Il suffit de prendre une photo en laissant le capuchon devant lobjectif, et de la sélectionner comme fond décran.

2 Diaporama iPHOTO ou KEYNOTE : 
- Il faut oublier les transitions iPhoto qui se font de manière hachurée,
- Plus embêtant, seule 1 photo sur deux est visionnée sur la TV ! Temps de transfert trop important ? Jai donc été obligé dintercaler une photo noire entre chaque photo. Travail de titan mais, cest la seule solution que jai trouvée.

3 Diaporama GRAPHICCONVERTER :
Aucun problème...

SI vous avez un tuyau pour résoudre ce problème, je suis preneur...


Adishatz


----------



## wayne (31 Janvier 2009)

J'ai branché AppleTV à mon Home cinéma, donc, ça fait ma chaine HIFI, avec ma base iTunes, les vidéos du Mac, (au format m4v, c'est top), les photos de iPhoto, ... YouTube est mieux que sur le Net car mieux trié.(il y a beaucoup moins de déchets) avec une recherche simple, l'historique, ... 
pour convertir en m4v, un coup de ffmpeg et c'est fait, ou HandBrake pour les DVD
Pour écouter la musique, on peut éteindre la télé sans problème.
Maintenant, on peux regler le son avec Remote, pas mal
On peut se servir de iPod ou iPhone comme télécommande et c'est BEAUCOUP mieux car en WiFi.( ca marche de n'importe ou dans la maison, on peux baisser le son si les enfants exagère, ou changer les morceaux. tout est sur l'écran de l'Ipod..
TOUT est BON dans l'AppleTV, mais les améliorations seront les bienvenues: infos Web, achats ou loc de + films, interface + agréable, recherches de musique à l'écran de TV + facile, (sur iPod, c'est nickel...)


(10000 mp3, 5000 photos, 15heures de vidéo pour 18 Go, ... et encore 73 Go de libre!!


----------



## Tuncurry (31 Janvier 2009)

Lou Papet a dit:


> Jai un G4 PPC Tournesol 10.4.11 et jaimerai bien le relier à ma télé via Apple TV ou, visionner sur ma TV le contenu du disque dur de lApple TV;
> Adishatz



Personnellement, pour faire ça, le truc qui me chiffonne le plus c'est le prix. Pour à peine plus cher, et pour peu qu'on ait une TV qui accepte des entrée Vga/DVI ou HDMI, un mac mini fait très bien l'affaire et on a 2 mac à la place d'un seul...


----------



## ipascm (3 Février 2009)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Personnellement, pour faire ça, le truc qui me chiffonne le plus c'est le prix. Pour à peine plus cher, et pour peu qu'on ait une TV qui accepte des entrée Vga/DVI ou HDMI, un mac mini fait très bien l'affaire et on a 2 mac à la place d'un seul...


 
d'accord avec tuncurry, après ce n'est pas le meme budget non plus et frontrow n'est pas le meme aussi


----------



## wayne (3 Février 2009)

Oui, mais c'est sympa de regarder quand on veux des diaporama, ses vidéos, photos, ou écouter de la zizique, dans  son canapé, sans etre scotché à un ordi...


----------

